# My Chili Fatty for the October Fatty TD



## silverwolf636 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## miamirick (Nov 9, 2010)

damn, that sixth picture is the cats meow,  should have sent that one in!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great Ray


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 9, 2010)

Ray, Yea that  looks Grrreat!  I like that Siracha Hot sauce, a little goes a long way.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 9, 2010)

Man Ray!  That looks awesome!  Now I'm really hungry!

SOB


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG Ray! I thought you had this one in the bag there for a while, close race to the finish. Your's sure does look good with all that cheese. Great job sir!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 9, 2010)

rp RibKing said:


> Ray, Yea that  looks Grrreat!  I like that Siracha Hot sauce, a little goes a long way.




LOL. Yea, I learned that the hard way with smoked wings. WOW!!!


----------



## rugsrme (Nov 9, 2010)

I was talking to my brother-in-law about trying to make a chili fattie, now that I see it can be done, it's on my list for my next batch of fatties!

That looks sooo good!


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 9, 2010)

miamirick said:


> damn, that sixth picture is the cats meow,  should have sent that one in!




 WOWSERS.  That's all I have to say


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

Great job Ray. I am going to have to try this one for sure


----------



## meateater (Nov 9, 2010)

That chili fattie is awesone Ray.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chili Fattie.....Hmmmmm, I never would have thunk it! Very Nice Job


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Say Wolf, that looks just fantastic. You'd be a food hero in my hood. It's all good my friend.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 9, 2010)

Um, I'll take some of that... great looking fatty, excuse me while I go get a napkin to wipe my mouth


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2010)

a gotta agree with rick..........i see this on a bed of rice or noodles this winter for alot of folks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that fattie looks awesome there Ray. It looks alot better in theses pictures then it did in the contest photos. I bet it was really yummO too. Then I am making a new fattie for the son's return from Germany in december. If it makes it that long that is.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanx gang for all the GREAT replies. My 14 yr old did say it was the best tasting fatty yet.

The hardest thing while making this was to produce a great tasting chili that was super thick and wouldn't run out of the fatty when cut.  It worked. It was great eating it with hot sauce, lettuce, sour cream and nachos.

Thanx again gang.

--ray--


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great Ray I would definitely hit a piece of that fatty. I was curious how you got the chili to stay in the fatty once you sliced it. Great job!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 10, 2010)

Shooter1 said:


> Looks great Ray I would definitely hit a piece of that fatty. I was curious how you got the chili to stay in the fatty once you sliced it. Great job!


It was a REAL pain trying to make a GOOD super thick chili.  A very good lesson I learned a while back was to make things ahead of time to let the ingredients mix well. So, the last 2.5 weeks I've been makin -A LOT- of chili. I will say that I had the camera turned on for a quick pic if it started to slide out. LOL

--ray--


----------



## vic81 (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW - that thing looks awesome.  I'll have to give that a try!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job on the weave!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 10, 2010)

miamirick said:


> damn, that sixth picture is the cats meow,  should have sent that one in!


I agree with Rick on that 6th Pic... That was the one that would have kept you out in front...


----------



## bbally (Nov 10, 2010)

Ray this is an excellent product, I see it as a sandwich at some point.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 11, 2010)

wow that looks great and I agree on the picture


----------



## sqwib (Nov 12, 2010)

Too many fatties, not enough time.

If I tried making all the wonderful fatties posted here, I would be a very old man before I finished half of them, hey...do you think they will let me take my smoker to the nursing home with me.

Great Job, added to my list.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice Fatty!!!

You still got it Ray!

Bear


----------

